# Weekly competition 2007-44 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG,MMG,FMC,MM,PM,Relay)



## AvGalen (Dec 10, 2007)

*2x2x2*
*1. *R U' R B' U L D' L F R' B2 R' B U B D' R D2 B D R' U' B2 D2 F
*2. *L2 D2 F' D2 R' B2 L' B' D' L2 B2 L B' R B2 D L U L' D' L B' R' F2 L2
*3. *U2 B U2 B' R F' R F2 U2 B2 D L' D' L' F' U R F' R U2 L' F' R' D F2
*4. *F L' D2 R2 F' R2 B' U B2 L' B' U' B2 U' L' B' D' F' U R D' L B' R D2
*5. *R2 F L' U' R' B' U2 L' D2 R B' D2 B' D B D B' D R B R' B2 U R D'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' R2 B' L2 D2 B U R F U' F' D B D' B' F2 L' R2 U2 L B2 D' B2 F' R'
*2. *L R' B2 D' F U2 B2 F' L2 D L R2 B F' R' D2 U' B2 D U2 B' U L' R D'
*3. *B F' R' B R D U B F2 U L2 R B' U2 B2 F D2 U B F' L2 R U' L' D'
*4. *R2 U' F' D2 L' R2 D' U2 L2 D L2 R' F' D2 B' L' D R B L' R B2 R' F2 R
*5. *B F R2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U' L F R B' L2 R D' L R' U2 F2 D U' F2 R' F U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B D' U2 F2 L' B F' L2 D L2 R2 B D' U' L R D2 U2 L2 R2 B' F L2 D U2
*2. *F' L2 F2 L' D' U2 L2 R' B' R2 F L2 R' D U' B' U F' L' D' U' L2 D' U R
*3. *D B' U2 F U2 B D2 B2 F D U B' D2 F R' D L' D2 L2 R2 U L B2 L2 R2
*4. *L2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 F' D U2 L R' B' L2 R2 D B F' R U B' D2 U L2 F2 R
*5. *B' R' B D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B D2 L R' D U L' U' F2 D U' L' B2 D U B F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *r2 U' F' D2 u' U2 B D2 u' U2 B2 F' u' r' R f' D R2 D2 R B f2 F L' r2 R2 D2 U f2 F u2 U' r' D2 u' U L' F' u2 U
*2. *L' B f2 F D2 f D u2 L' r2 D B' D2 u2 U2 L' r2 R2 B2 f F2 r R2 u U' f2 u2 L B f L2 r R U' R' f2 D U F2 U2
*3. *r2 B' f2 F2 D' u' F L r' R D2 u' R2 B2 D' L B' L2 F2 D2 L r2 R F2 L' r' D R D' r' B F2 L B' f' L2 r2 u U L
*4. *B2 D' L2 D2 u2 R2 f U' L2 U2 f F2 L r2 R B D2 f2 R' B' f' U2 L F' R2 B u2 r u B2 U2 L' r2 R' B u2 L' f2 F' u2
*5. *r' R2 u' B u r' f2 r2 R' F L B R2 D B' L2 B' f F r' B f2 L' D' f L' F r R f2 L' U r' f2 L2 U' B2 f F D'

*5x5x5*
*1. *l' f' L' l r' R2 d' r2 f' L2 f2 l2 r2 f L2 D2 L l r2 B L D2 d2 r2 U2 L2 l' R U' l' B' u' b2 r' D2 d U F2 R D d2 u U' l b' u2 b2 F r R d u2 L2 l2 r2 R' D d U F2
*2. *B' F l2 f u L r' R2 D' d2 u2 U B f' U b u2 L R D d U' l' D2 b d2 u' R d' F2 D2 d f' d' L' u B2 F U2 f2 d B2 D' d2 u U2 F r' b' f' F2 L' D' U' l u B' b2 F' u'
*3. *B' F' u2 L' r2 R B' b' f2 F2 D r R2 F r2 b' r' b f2 r' D2 d2 u R B2 U B' D L R u2 U2 l' f' L2 R2 u F2 l R' u' l' d' U f L2 D' f' r D2 L' U l R' B' b f2 l2 u' U
*4. *D R B' F L' b' l u' b2 F L' D' u2 B R B' b' f2 F2 L f2 F' d l b r' d' L' u' F l r2 B' R' D' u2 F d2 U R' b r R2 f2 L2 u2 B' d2 r2 D' B b F2 D2 B L2 D b2 d2 r2
*5. *U' L2 R' b2 l' b F' D' d u2 l2 R' U2 f' R2 d' u' r2 F2 L R' D2 R2 B' u' L2 u' f d' r u L f l' D' u U l' F2 U R u l2 B' f F2 u2 L R' u' F d2 L U f' D d' u2 F' r'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' L B2 R D' B2 D B2 L2 F' R2 U' F2 U R F U' B R' B2 L2 D' B' U B2
*2. *B' R' F R U R2 D' B2 D2 L2 F D R' F R B' R' U F R' F2 D2 L B2 U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 U' B' L2 B' F L2 R' B2 F2 D B2 L' B' F L2 R' B2 D' U2 B F L B L
*2. *D U2 L F2 U2 L2 U F' L' R F2 U L' B L D' U2 F R' B F D2 U B D'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *f' D' u' B2 D' U R2 B r' R2 D2 U' L' r2 R F L2 r' B L2 R2 D' L2 B f' R2 F D2 r U' f2 u' R' D' U' B U L r R'
*2. *D r R u2 L' f r R2 B f2 D r2 D' U2 R' D L2 r' D' B f' D' U2 L' B L' R' F D r B F2 U2 L2 r' D' u2 f' F2 L'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *b' f2 R D2 r' d' b u' r D' d2 u' U2 f' r2 d F2 u R' f' L l r R' D2 U B b F2 r2 D' d' u2 U2 L D u2 U2 l u2 r' D B2 D2 l' F' r2 f' F' l D2 U' L' l R' d L2 d' l2 R'
*2. *f' F' L' R2 D' d2 r2 d2 u U' b2 f' r2 u' f' D b u' F' L' b' u U' B b' f' U' B' f l2 F2 D B U2 B' D2 d U f F' l2 f' D' L l' D u' U B F2 U' L2 l u' l2 r' f' F' r R

*Relay*
*1. *(2x2x2) B' D R B' U B2 D B2 U L2 B2 R B D R F R F2 D2 R B R2 D2 F2 D'
*1. *(3x3x3) L2 R2 D2 U' B U L B2 F2 L' R' B' F R' D L F2 D U B F' R' F' D' U'
*1. *(4x4x4) r' R' B' f2 F' L D' u L' D u' U2 r f r2 D2 u2 U' r R' D2 u R u2 L2 r' R B2 f' F D u' F2 r B' F' u' L2 U' f
*1. *(5x5x5) L B' b f' r' d' U' r U B u r' R f' F2 L2 B' b' f' l2 B2 D' b2 d R F U' R B2 R d l u2 f' F D2 d u' U2 r B2 l' b2 f2 d2 f L' F2 r2 D' u f d2 L' l' r2 R' u' b U2

*Square-1*
*1. *-3,6 / 0,3 / -3,0 / 2,3 / 6,4 / -1,0 / 4,3 / 3,4 / 0,5 / -5,4 / 2,2 / 4,0 / 3,4 / -4,4 / 0,5 / 0,2
*2. *0,2 / 6,0 / 0,3 / -5,0 / 0,3 / 0,1 / 0,4 / 0,5 / -1,4 / -3,2 / 0,5 / -3,1 / 0,1 / 0,5 / 3,0 / 2,0 / 0,1 / 0,3 / 4,0
*3. *0,5 / 1,-3 / -3,3 / -3,0 / 4,5 / 4,3 / 6,0 / 0,1 / 2,4 / 6,4 / 6,0 / 2,2 / -4,0 / 6,4 / -3,5 / 0,5
*4. *0,2 / 1,0 / 3,0 / -3,0 / 3,0 / 6,0 / -3,0 / 4,0 / 5,4 / 6,0 / 5,4 / 0,3 / 0,2 / 2,0 / 6,4 / -3,2 / 6,0 / -2,0 /
*5. *0,3 / -3,0 / 6,5 / 6,0 / 3,4 / -3,3 / -5,0 / 0,3 / 0,5 / 6,3 / 2,5 / 6,1 / -5,2 / -2,0 / 0,4 / -1,3 /

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*MegaMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....That is why I now give you the choice between two types of scrambles. The second scrambling method was proposed by Stefan Pochmann at the WCA-site and he explains it here. Currently I will give scrambles by his scrambler, but in the future I might provide scrambles with less moves. Let me (and him) know what you think!)
*1. *E F4 f2 D2 b4 D2 F2 f b3 a3 b4 e4 B4 b2 f4 b3 e3 B E4 A2 F2 a c2 e2 B4 e4 C3 D2 d2 a c4 d3 f4 D4 e4 a c f a3 d3 B3 F3 e4 B4 e3 C d F d2 a3 e4 a3 b4 D3 A4 B E a4 d c3 
*2. *C4 A4 f2 D3 e4 f4 C4 b3 e B3 A4 b2 e2 a3 f2 C4 F B2 a3 c3 a3 d c2 F f3 a f b a e3 B2 b4 e2 C f4 C3 B e C F3 d F2 e B e2 d4 F A2 E2 D2 b4 a4 b3 D4 C a2 f2 a3 b4 f 
*3. *e2 f3 b4 a4 f2 a2 e3 C2 F A3 F4 c E b c E2 c2 f2 C2 c a4 e a3 c4 b4 D4 C2 E3 F4 a2 c3 b2 d2 f2 e d c3 d2 a b2 d4 f2 b4 d3 B b4 e2 f4 D2 d2 a4 d2 e B3 e3 d4 a e4 a2 c4 
*4. *E3 c3 f3 a2 e2 a3 c a4 e4 d4 a4 e d4 f C3 f4 b2 a c3 b D b c4 E4 F4 E2 A4 E a3 c4 f4 D E4 f3 D C4 e2 d3 c4 b e4 C f4 C4 b3 a2 d2 a4 f a2 b c2 f e C3 a4 f3 a3 e2 a2 
*5. *b4 f4 b a3 e4 a4 b3 D2 d2 e2 f2 e2 d3 F4 d e3 B e3 d e4 B2 D2 a b2 f2 D b3 e a2 f2 e2 a c4 e2 f3 a3 e4 B2 a4 e2 C d2 f3 C2 D C3 A4 c b3 E d2 f2 D3 d3 F2 A4 E2 A4 e3 a 
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ Y-- 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ Y-- 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- Y++ 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ Y-- 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- Y++ 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ Y-- 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- Y++ 
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- Y++ 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ Y++ 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ Y-- 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- Y++ 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ Y++ 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ Y-- 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ Y++ 
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ Y-- 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- Y-- 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- Y-- 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ Y-- 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- Y-- 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ Y++ 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ Y++ 
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y-- 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- Y++ 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ Y-- 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y++ 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ Y++ 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- Y-- 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ Y-- 
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ Y-- 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ Y++ 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- Y-- 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ Y++ 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- Y++ 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- Y++ 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ Y--

*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *r u' R' B' L U B' L R L R' L R B L U L B R U'
*2. *l' r' u L B L' B' L R U B' R B L B R U' L U' R'
*3. *r b u' L B' R' L B' R U B L R' U L' B' R U' L R'
*4. *l u U' R' L B' U R' L' U' L' R B' R U B R L R' B
*5. *r b' L' B' R L' U' B' L' U B U' L R' B U B R' B R'

*Fewest Moves*
*1. *R D' B' L' F R2 B F2 U' B F' D F2 D' F2 R F' L' R' F D' R2 D2 U2 R' D2 F' D2 F D2 B' D2 U2 R F' D' U2 F R2 F D U2 B2 F L' (45 moves original)
R' U' B2 D2 R' U' L2 D F' U F2 D U' R' F U F R2 (18f moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. The only exception for this is the experimental scrambling method for MegaMinx. For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.

I will try to get 1 weeks results posted every night. They will become available at http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=607

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. Because this competition started a bit later, I will accept results for this competition untill tuesday. That means that next monday and tuesday you will be able to post results for this weeks competition as well as next weeks competition

This weeks competition still doesn't include some Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 10, 2007)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## KJiptner (Dec 10, 2007)

*3x3x3*
Average : 18.67
18.10, (20.44), 17.95, 19.95, (15.95)


*3x3x3 BLD*
1st: 1:11.76
(2nd: DNF)
good.


----------



## Erik (Dec 10, 2007)

2: 3.69, 3.16, 3.52, (4.52), (1.53)=>3.46
3: (11.47), (14.58), 12.77, 13.63, 12.95=>13.12 hmm..
OH: 24.20, (26.67), (23.44), 24.92, 25.94=>25.02
4x4: (48.91), 56.33, (1:02.77), 1:01.80, 52.58=>56.90 way too inconsistent
relay: 2:53.78 good 4x4
s1: (33.44), (58.94), 50.63, 37.64, 42.84=>43.70
m: 1.19, (1.03), 1.06, (DNF), 1.09=>1.11
mm: (2.59), 2.77, (5.27), 3.27, 2.66=>2.90
py (not pie!): (7.33), 11.84, (12.22), 12.02, 8.58=>10.81
me: 1:18.41, (1:22.52), 1:19.16, (1:13.83), 1:17.56 => 1:18.37 megaminx? what's that again?
5x5: (1:33.19), (1:46.13), 1:39.84, 1:44.45, 1:36.88=>1:40.39 yuk 
--BLD--
2x2a: DNF
2x2b: 44.77


----------



## Henrik (Dec 10, 2007)

Henrik
Magic: 1.24, 1.00 (DNF), (0.95), 0.96 => 1.07 sec avg.
right after these I had a DNF of 0.98 that would have been my first sub-1 avg. Good enough for my though.


----------



## Erik (Dec 10, 2007)

aaah Henrik, you pwned me  will you be at Swedish Open??


----------



## Henrik (Dec 10, 2007)

No sorry Erik I dont have the time or money for it right now. 
But I hope that you will come to Denmark in March for Danish Open 
speedcubing.dk

Henrik


----------



## mrCage (Dec 10, 2007)

Fewest moves:

U R2 F L D2 L R D B2 U' F' L F R' F R' B' R F' R' B F' L' F U' R' U R 

=====
(breakdown)

U R2 F L D2 L R D B2 [2x2x3]

U' R2 U' R' U R [last edges and a corner]

Then we have U R2 F L D2 L R D B2 U' R2.U' R' U R

Now insert R2 F' L F R2:F' L' F at the dot and R F R' B' R F' R' B at the colon. 

Bad luck with insertions, 25 minute solution 

-Per


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 10, 2007)

2x2x2: 8.58
8.20 (12.83) (7.45) 8.91 8.65

3x3x3: 23.63
(19.83) 23.75 25.29 (26.05) 21.85

4x4x4: 1:43.89
1:38.62 (1:22.79) 1:41.71 (1:56.49) 1:51.35

5x5x5: 1:55.48
(1:59.45) 1:54.81 (1:51.95) 1:57.43 1:54.20

3x3x3 OH: 1:07.26
1:01.32 (1:22.12) 1:10.98 (1:00.07) 1:09.47

2x2x2 BLD: DNF
DNF DNF

Relay: 4:40.73
2x2: 7.xx
3x3: 24.xx
4x4: 1:44.xx
5x5: 2:25.xx

Magic: 1.66
(2.83) 1.57 1.91 1.50 (1.49)

Master Magic: 3.27
3.42 (3.72) (2.96) 3.11 3.30

Both magics done slowly to prevent strings from breaking.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 10, 2007)

Dan Cohen

2: 7.00, 6.57, 7.31, 7.59, 5.85 --> *6.96*
3: 17.75, 17.50, 17.09, 16.40, 17.09 --> *17.22*
O: 33.96, 38.54, 33.82, 34.18, 31.04 --> *33.98*
4: 1:21.85, 1:12.16, 1:06.53, 1:38.36, 1:16.92 --> *1:16.97*
5: 1:49.25, 1:57.54, 1:54.49, 2:00.81, 2:07.46 --> *1:57.61*

Sq-1: 48.80, 36.53, 1:02.39, 31.30, 64.97 --> *49.24*
Py: 14.41, 14.80, 18.69, 10.88, 10.02 --> *13.36*


----------



## FU (Dec 11, 2007)

*2x2x2:*
1. (24.53)
2. 15.56
3. 19.80
4. 16.38
5. (11.83)

Average = 17.25

I don't know what to say... 


*3x3x3:*
1. (19.52)
2. 19.88
3. 20.66
4. (26.83)
5. 21.22

Average = 20.59

Nice average for me.


*Relay:*
12:48.31

At least I tried!


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 11, 2007)

2: 5.11, 3.52, 3.78, (6.17), (1.64) --> 4.14 Great!

3: (16.67), 15.92, 15.28, 16.22, (13.97) --> 15.81 Average
video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIeb8dZ_HvM

3OH: 32.28, (29.62), 34.20, 33.06, (35.50) --> 33.18 should be faster

4: 1:17.08 O, (1:02.64), 1:12.72 OP, 1:19.56 OP, (1:19.62 OP) --> 1:16.45 Average

5: I lost the exact times, but I remember they were:
2:46.xx, (2:37.66), 2:58.xx, (3:15.xx), 2:47.xx --> 2:50.33 + 1.5 = 2:51.83
This isn't very good

2BLD: 53.73, 36.91

3BLD: DNF (4:10.xx), DNF (3:58.xx 2 misoriented edges)
first try at M2, still need to work on memo system

Relay: 4:09.16 best ever!
2: 0:04
5: 2:40
4: 1:09 P
3: 0:16
Good 4x4 helps

Fewest Moves: 33 moves
Solution: F' D' R' D R D' R' D R F B' D B D B' D' B R2 D2 R D2 L2 U2 R' U' R U2 D R' D' R' B D' (33) 
Inverse Scramble: R2 F' U' F' R U D' F2 U' F D' L2 U R D2 B2 U R
2x2x3: D B' R D R D' U2 R' U R U2 L2 (12)
F2L: D2 R' D2 R2 B' D B D' B' D' B (11)
LL: F' R' D' R D R' D' R D F (10)


----------



## brad711 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Just 3x3... for now*

3x3: 40.52
(36.17) 36.40 40.36 44.79 (47.50)

I've been speedcubing for less than 2 months


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 12, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
fewest moves

30 HTM
D' F U L F2 D' B' D B' R2 F' R B' U2 B L' U2 L F D2 F' U2 F D2 F' U B' U' B U'

double extended cross: D' F U L F2 D' B' D B' R2 F' R
multi-slot the last 2 pairs and get a lucky OLL skip: B' U2 B L' U2 L . U' B' U' B
AUF: U'

Insert [F D2 F' U2 F D2 F' U2] at the dot to fix 3 corners and cancel 1 move. Although I did admittedly get lucky to find that OLL skip, I was legitimately trying to multi slot the last two pairs, and I saw a way to do it that also preserved edge orientation. So my luck was 1/27 for corner orientation not 1/216 for full OLL skip.

I got a non-lucky 33 move HTM solution using an insertion in case people look down on lucky solves in this online competition. I took about 35 minutes to find my 33 move HTM solution which did a 2x2x3 in 9 moves. I then found the different continuation to get a 12 move double extended cross and found this solution here. I used the full 1 hour literally. It was funny I spent the last 15 minutes trying frantically to optimize my corner fix insertion. I literally finished writing out my solution with only seconds to spare ;-)

Chris


----------



## pjk (Dec 12, 2007)

Pat Kelly
*3x3:
*15.63 15.82 (17.75) (14.73) 15.83
Avg: 15.76
Pretty good.

*3x3 OH:
*(41.58) 37.23 (34.53) 35.54 37.07
Avg: 36.61
Decent, consider I haven't practiced in awhile.

* 4x4:*
(1:07.36) 1:16.94 (1:26.11) 1:20.26 1:14.66
Avg: 1:17.29
Using a new technique. I think I can go sub 70 avg with it soon.


----------



## watermelon (Dec 12, 2007)

pjk said:


> Using a new technique. I think I can go sub 70 avg with it soon.


What might this new technique be ?


----------



## KConny (Dec 12, 2007)

FMC: 42.
All but 2CE: F' R' U D' R' D2 R B2 R2 F' L R
Last 2CE: B' U' B F U F' U L U2 L' U L U' L'
OLL: y R U R' U R U2
PLL: R y L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2



Erik said:


> aaah Henrik, you pwned me  will you be at Swedish Open??


It's a bit too late to go to Swedish Open.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 12, 2007)

watermelon said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > Using a new technique. I think I can go sub 70 avg with it soon.
> ...



I think he mentioned this before. It's using like 6 2 2 2 for edges or something like that. There's not really a new method.


----------



## joey (Dec 12, 2007)

*3x3:* 18.57 (15.15) (21.37) 18.04 18.67 *Average:* 18.42
Ok, since I didn't warm up.

*2x2:* (9.80) 8.42 8.78 5.98 4.97 *Average:* 7.72
Meh.

*2x2 BLD:* 23.19 DNF
Average!


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Dec 12, 2007)

Tobias Daneels

2x2:
5.69 4.11 5.09 (5.77) (1.56): 4.96 seconds.

3x3:
16.72 16.39 (19.52) (14.97) 16.66: 16.59 seconds. (the 19.52 was really a bad solve , but average still ok)

3x3 blind
DNF 5 minutes 52.53 seconds. (I know I'm not the best, but I'm glad I know how to do it  )

3x3 OH
46.41 (54.03) (44.06) 44.72 46.41: 45.85 seconds.

2x2 blind
39.00 DNF


----------



## pjk (Dec 12, 2007)

watermelon said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > Using a new technique. I think I can go sub 70 avg with it soon.
> ...


As Dan mentioned, it is just using 6 at a time now. Before, I did avg's of 1:15 using just 2 pair at a time. Now, with basically 2 days of practice with using 6 at a time, then 222, I am almost below that. I can have sub-40 centers+pair times pretty often now using this. It isn't a new method, just a new technique for me. Many people already use it, and I really like it. I have had sub-35 centers+pair times with this already too.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 12, 2007)

Yeah I use that same technique 6222. I've averaged 1:11 with it and my best solve was 58.55, which had centers+edges in about 31 sseconds. I also am getting around 40 second centers/edges a lot.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 13, 2007)

Some nice Fewest Moves Solutions so far. The level is really getting high in here.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 13, 2007)

yeah, I was really proud of my 33 move solution, but I'm 3rd of 4 right now with you and Guus and Jack still to go!


----------



## hdskull (Dec 13, 2007)

pjk said:


> As Dan mentioned, it is just using 6 at a time now. Before, I did avg's of 1:15 using just 2 pair at a time. Now, with basically 2 days of practice with using 6 at a time, then 222, I am almost below that. I can have sub-40 centers+pair times pretty often now using this. It isn't a new method, just a new technique for me. Many people already use it, and I really like it. I have had sub-35 centers+pair times with this already too.


Are their any tutorials on how to pair 6 at a time, I've thought of that, but I didn't know how to do it, because pairing 6 would create less confusion of trying to find the next pair.


----------



## Jack (Dec 13, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2: 6.27
7.11, 5.91, 5.80, (7.97), (2.06)

Last scramble was 5 turns away from solved.

3x3x3: 18.15
(13.47), 20.80, (20.86), 16.25, 17.40

The 20's messed it up...

3x3x3 OH: 30.45
29.08, (21.58), (32.38), 31.50, 30.77

I can never get sub 30 in the weekly competition.

4x4x4: 1:18.23
(1:12.75 O), 1:20.34 O, 1:18.50 O, 1:15.86, (1:23.16 OP)

5x5x5: 2:41.81
2:38.77, (2:35.08), 2:50.11, (3:02.97), 2:36.55

Relay: 3:53.19 P

Very fast. I think the 4x4 was sub 1.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Dec 13, 2007)

philkt731 said:


> Yeah I use that same technique 6222. I've averaged 1:11 with it and my best solve was 58.55, which had centers+edges in about 31 sseconds. I also am getting around 40 second centers/edges a lot.



Since some months I trie sometimes to pair the edges 6;4;2.
It's only possible in some cases, but if done well, it can safe u a lot of time.

Still while speedcubing I don't use it.


----------



## hdskull (Dec 14, 2007)

*2x2x2*: (7.64), (5.42), 6.98, 6.26, 6.45 => 6.56
Good
*3x3x3*: (15.20), 16.59, 17.75, (19.66), 17.91 => 17.42
Good.
*3x3x3 OH*: (24.30), 26.48, 27.41, (37.83), 30.22 => 28.04
Got my OH cube re-stickered, the first 3 were all U perms. Did wrong PLL on solve 4. Good average.
*4x4x4*: (2:11.14 OP), (1:57.53 P), 2:06.08 OP, 2:10.83 OP, 1:59.09 OP => 2:05.33
-__- Why do I get so many parities… Would’ve been better if there weren’t so many.
*2x2x2 BLD*: 29.72, DNF => 29.72
Easy first solve.
*3x3x3 BLD*: 2:59.33, 2:49.45 => 2:49.45


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 14, 2007)

Mike Hughey:
2x2x2: 13.54, 11.08, (25.66), (9.67), 9.96 = 11.53
3x3x3: 35.34, 33.01, (37.97), 36.20, (29.48) = 34.85
3x3x3 OH: 1:03.18, (1:12.78), 1:12.40, (1:01.56), 1:01.90 = 1:05.83
4x4x4: (2:37.86 OP), 2:19.69 P, 2:12.30 O, 2:20.17 P, (2:07.41 OP) = 2:17.39
5x5x5: (3:26.89), 3:36.57, (3:44.49), 3:39.10, 3:30.54 = 3:35.40
Fairly average times for these. I got the R-perm twice on 3x3x3 OH - it looks like I've finally got that working okay again. 

2x2x2 BLD: 53.89, 1:13.10 = 53.89
3x3x3 BLD: 3:13.47, 3:29.92 = 3:13.47
4x4x4 BLD: 18:11.98, 18:42.34 = 18:11.98
5x5x5 BLD: DNF (42:57.11), 38:00.23 = 38:00.23
Almost got 'em all. The DNF was off by 2 x centers and 4 + centers. Memorization - 4x4x4: 9:30, 8:37; 5x5x5: 16:05, 16:25. I used r2 with commutators for middle slices on edges for all the big cubes. It's so easy that way! 3x3x3 was slow - I was disappointed - these were really hard for me to memorize for some reason. Oh, and the 5x5x5 is my new personal best. This competition is lucky for me for those.

Relay: 6:40.97
Square-1: 2:32.33 P, 2:32.15 P, (2:39.85 P), (1:38.15 P), 1:56.72 P = 2:20.40
Magic: 2.76, 3.78, (2.62), 2.83, (4.65) = 3.12
Master Magic: 6.44, (8.25), 6.53, (6.42), 6.73 = 6.57
MegaMinx: (3:52.24), 4:06.03, 3:57.23, (4:25.93), 4:08.16 = 4:03.81
Pyraminx: 27.19, 27.45, (31.81), 28.88, (25.67) = 27.84
Wow - a good week for these! I learned a new algorithm for square-1 that really made a big difference. The square-1 times aren't much better than last week, but they were all with parity - and parity takes me at least 45 seconds to solve most times - so this was way faster than last week for me. And how about those MegaMinx times? I bet I'm most improved this week - over a minute better than last week. What's my secret? I lubed my cheap Chinese MegaMinx yesterday. Wow what a difference. Oh, I guess I should add, since I haven't said anything yet about it, that I've been using the new scrambling method too, and I like it. I've been doing the whole thing, though (I'm paranoid about insufficient scrambling). Once I lubed the puzzle up, scrambling goes REALLY fast now - it's very nice.

Fewest Moves: 49 moves: D' L' U B' F2 U' F' U R U' R2 D' F L F' L' F L F' D L' D' L2 B' L B2 D' B' D B' L2 B L2 D L' U L2 D' L U' F' B' L2 F B R2 D2 R2 D2
Ugh. Just not a good one for me this week. I even spent a bunch of time after I ran out of time looking for better, and still found nothing.
premoves before scramble: R2 D2 R2 D2
2x2x3: D' L' U B' F2 U' F' U R U' R2
cross + 3rd pair: D' F L F' L' F L F'
4th pair: D L' D' L2 B' L' B
OLL: B' L2 B2 D' B' D B' L2 B
PLL: L2 D L' U L2 D' L U' F' B' L2 F B
Between 4th pair and OLL, moves L' B B' L2 cancel to just L.


----------



## tim (Dec 14, 2007)

*3x3 BLD*
Best: 1:51.63
1.) DNF (1:52.50, undid a setup move wrong. I noticed it during the solve, but was too lazy to correct it)
2.) 1:51.63

*4x4 BLD*
1.) worst DNF i ever had (33:58.18, 17 minutes memorizing)
2.) DNF (11:37.50, 4:15 min memo.)

very bad...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 14, 2007)

tim said:


> *4x4 BLD*
> 1.) worst DNF i ever had (33:58.18, 17 minutes memorizing)



I assume this was a case of mismemorizing, then realizing your memorization was wrong when you were almost finished memorizing? Maybe I'm guessing wrong, but that's how this sort of thing always happens to me. (And it's happened quite a few times.) I'm guessing from your long execution time that you probably realized there was still a mistake once you started solving, too. (Again, this has happened to me quite a few times.) I have to admit it's encouraging to me to know that even you occasionally have a rough time of it. 

BTW, amazing multi-bld the other day. I'm determined to try some multi-bld this weekend.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 14, 2007)

---BLD---
2x2
DNF
33.01

3x3x
1:57.01
2:13.92

4x4
DNF (15:23.56)
12:36.28

memo was 8:xx, 6:xx I think I made a mistake on a center set-up and after Y perm corners, it got messed up. My edge memo takes the same amount of time as my centers+corners...

Relay: 4:10 idk what happened...


----------



## tim (Dec 14, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > *4x4 BLD*
> ...



You're almost right. I mismemorized the centers and had to memorize them again. The DNF was probably a misexecuted commutator or something like that. Regarding the time: I tried to solve the 4x4 within a relay (5 3x3 + 1 4x4). It wasn't a good idea to make that relay only an hour after my first one (7 3x3 + 4x4, 35 minutes) and to use the same journeys. It took too much effort to overwrite my images with the new ones.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 14, 2007)

tim said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...



Oh. I should have figured that you couldn't have really had that rough a time of it with a normal solve.


----------



## TimC (Dec 16, 2007)

Tim Chong
3x3x3:

Individual Times:
1) (28.74) 
2) 22.90 
3) 26.70 
4) 25.30 
5) (21.07)

Avg. = 24.97


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 16, 2007)

Marie Hughey:
2x2x2: 40.43, 33.13, (1:02.49), 30.99, (29.43) = 34.85
3x3x3: (1:20.84), (1:58.21), 1:24.69, 1:54.12, 1:27.31 = 1:35.37
Magic: 6.03, 6.32, (8.11), 5.66, (4.56) = 6.00
Master Magic: 29.53, 31.12, (34.57), 30.97, (24.49) = 30.54

Rebecca Hughey:
2x2x2: 59.35, 46.85, (31.51), (1:01.46), 36.71 = 47.64
3x3x3: 1:21.37, (1:09.97), 1:21.92, (1:29.14), 1:16.07 = 1:19.79
Magic: 14.43, 10.43, 10.12, (37.99), (5.36) = 11.66
Master Magic: 36.47, 30.01, (24.78), (DNF), 29.67 = 32.05

Rebecca is making great improvement on the 3x3x3! I think she should be under a minute before long. They both learned to twist the Magic this week. They're still using Arnaud's flipping method on the Master Magic, though.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 16, 2007)

*fewest moves (rest will follow)*

use the inverse scramble: R2 F' U' F' R U D' F2 U' F D' L2 U R D2 B2 U R
1x2x2+pair: D B' 
another 1x2x2: F U2
extend second block to 2x2x2: F R2 U R.
extend 2x2x2 block to kind of 2x2x3: U' L' U2 B U' 
connect everything to form F2L: L' U R D2 R' 
F L D L' D' F' U' leaves a corner 3 cycle solved at the . with insertion: R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 U canceling 4 moves!
total solution: 29 (D B' F U2 F R2 U R' U' L2 U R2 U' L U2 B U' L' U R D2 R' F L D L' D' F' U')'


----------



## vlarsen (Dec 16, 2007)

Victor Larsen

2x2x2
Average: 12.53
Times: 13.17, 11.98, (23.62), 12.45, (5.28)

I practiced!!

3x3x3
Average: 31.76
Times: (26.25), 28.10, (42.67), 31.36, 35.82

Wow, the first two times are my best ever.

3x3x3 OH
Average: 82.94
Times: (107.40), 85.53, 81.07, 82.21, (78.48)

Nice.

4x4x4
Average: 2:44.28
Times: 2:52.70, (2:32.95), 2:44.07, 2:36.06, (4:21.79)

Not much improvement

5x5x5
Average: 4:48.80
Times: 4:40.82, 5:04.20, (4:32.46), (5:46.54), 4:41.39

Also quite boring

Relay: 8:16.18

Still working on cracking 8 minutes.


----------



## Jack (Dec 16, 2007)

The rest:

Square-1: 1:00.47
(54.06), 1:02.83, 1:00.21, (1:21.41), 58.38

Megaminx: 2:24.85
2:20.77, 2:24.33, (2:33.75), 2:29.46, (2:14.83)

I just pre-ordered a meffert's, I can't wait to see what my times are like with it!

FMC
31 moves
D' L2 U' R2 U B D2 B D' U' R D2 U L' U F' L2 F U' L U' D' B U' B U B2 U' B U' D
Explanation
2x2x3: D' L2 U' R2 U B D2 B D' U' R D2
F2L: z y F U' F L' U2 L F' U F'
OLL: y' r' U R' U R U2 R' U R' L

BLD

2x2x2: 51.34
2x2x2: 1:01.68

3x3x3: DNF (3:28.59)
3x3x3: DNF


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 16, 2007)

Jack said:


> FMC
> 31 moves
> D' L2 U' R2 U B D2 B D' U' R D2 U L' U F' L2 F U' L U' D' B U' B U B2 U' B U' D
> Explanation
> ...



just fixing a little mistake, should be F not F'


----------



## Kristoffer (Dec 16, 2007)

3x3x3
Average:22.06
Times: 20.70 23.25 22.42 (28.74) (20.58)
that 28 was soo bad=\


----------



## Jack (Dec 16, 2007)

philkt731 said:


> Jack said:
> 
> 
> > FMC
> ...


 
It is F' because that cancels out the first move of the OLL. You could write it as F and then the OLL would start with r' R2 instead of r'.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 16, 2007)

decided to get out my old horrible chinese megaminx:

(4:38.20), (3:52.55), 4:38.12, 4:30.12, 4:15.62 --> 4:27.95 umm, i hope this improves when I get the Mefferts one lol


----------



## mrCage (Dec 17, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > *4x4 BLD*
> ...



Certainly not mesmerising 

-Per


----------



## CraigBouchard (Dec 17, 2007)

Competition 44
2x2
(13.75), 13.31, 13.56, (10.18), 11.30 -> 12.72
3x3
14.50, 14.43, (17.50), 15.66, (13.05) -> 14.86
OH
41.13, (31.47), 43.30, (43.96), 34.55 -> 39.66
4x4
91.05, (98.94), 91.52, 89.44, (86.85) -> 90.67
5x5
177.93, 178.46, (159.84), (188.22), 164.47 -> 173.62
Relay
4:42.91
Sq.1
(190.28), 93.00, 109.93, (68.43), 116.34 ->106.42
Magic
1.11, (1.25), 1.09, 1.09, (1.06) -> 1.10
Pyraminx
(28.30), 26.55, 24.68, 22.06, (21.00) -> 24.43
2x2 BLD
60.91
47.03
3x3 BLD
3:01.97
2:58.44

First time competing in a LONG time...None of these times are really normal, though later in the week I started hitting those 3x3 times on a regular basis...


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 17, 2007)

Jack said:


> philkt731 said:
> 
> 
> > Jack said:
> ...



Ok, I see


----------



## guusrs (Dec 17, 2007)

Fewest moves: 29 moves
scramble: R' U' B2 D2 R' U' L2 D F' U F2 D U' R' F U F R2
My solve: D' F U L' F' L2 F2 L B' U D' B2 U' B' D B' D' B D L' B' D L' D' L B L B2 R'(29))
explanation:
pseudo 2x2x3: D' F U L' F' L2 F2 (7)
pseudo F2L: L B' U D' B2 U' B' D B' D' B D (19)
LL: L' B' D L' D' L B L B2 (28)
correction R' (29)

Greetz
Guus


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 18, 2007)

Good to see that we don't have the same solution this time Guus. (just the same amount of moves)


----------



## Jack (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow... I'm in 5th place with a 31 move solution! I remember the first FMC when I came 1st place with a 40 move solution. The top 3 places are all sub 30 this week!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah, this is getting ridiculous. If I had known this in advance I would have given winner points to place 1, 2 and 3 instead of just the winner. I was wondering if we would even get 3 competitors every week!

That is one of the things that will change for next years competitions.


----------



## jeff081692 (Dec 19, 2007)

Jefferson James

2x2x2 
Average= 7.88
(8.89), (7.26), 8.39, 7.98, 7.26
I got a little better.

3x3x3
Average=23.70
21.52, 24.36, (26.66), (21.05) 25.22
Good for no warm up.


----------



## malcolm (Dec 20, 2007)

FMC:
L U D F' L2 D R' 2X2
F' R F L F' R' F L' INSERTION
B L2 B' L' B L2 B2 2X3
U2 L U L2 U2 FINISH CROSS, 3RD PAIR
ZY U' f R U R' U' f' Y F R U R' U' F'

Made a mistake copying it... fixed now.
Had a bad 2x2x3, 14 moves.... but the 3rd pair plus cross was good.
Fiddled around with OLLS trying to find one which solved all edges and two top layer corners, eventually found two combined which did this, then made an insertion earlier which used 8 moves instead of 10. 40 moves total =)


----------

